
Microsoft's ALEX ML-driven map wrapper for Unreal Engine 4. - markjgx
https://github.com/MarkJGx/ALEXTMap
======
markjgx
Lookup benchmark results:
[https://twitter.com/MarkJGx/status/1277283915280125952](https://twitter.com/MarkJGx/status/1277283915280125952)

Benchmark code:
[https://twitter.com/MarkJGx/status/1277284049048961029](https://twitter.com/MarkJGx/status/1277284049048961029)

